# Has anyone used SOFT99 FUSSO Coat Light? any reviews would be great



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Has anyone used SOFT99 FUSSO Coat Light? any reviews would be great:

I have a Alabaster silver metallic Hons Civic EX im looking for a easy to use wax,

ive been thinking of buying this SOFT99 FUSSO Coat 12 Months PTFE Anti-Corrosion Waterproof Light Color Car Wax

Advise welcome

Neil


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I have both light and dark, very good product I use it on my discovery which gets used properly but wax keeps on going although it does re coated every three months. I will also be using it on my Passat over the winter. As for durability I used it on our caravan and it was still beading 12 months after it was first applied.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

can be a bit fussy untill you get used to it.put it on super thin and you wont have a prob.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

It's bloody hard to remove!!!

Even thinly coated it's a pain in the hoop but if you're patient it will be very good!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Great protection but as said before pretty hard to get off.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

for grey color will be good. for black - no.


----------



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

JR1982 said:


> I have both light and dark, very good product I use it on my discovery which gets used properly but wax keeps on going although it does re coated every three months. I will also be using it on my Passat over the winter. As for durability I used it on our caravan and it was still beading 12 months after it was first applied.


Whats your experience with applying and removing, by hand polishing?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Don't know if this would be of any interest but did a little review on Kiwami here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369683 :thumb:


----------



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Pittsy said:


> Don't know if this would be of any interest but did a little review on Kiwami here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369683 :thumb:


That's mega thanks


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

What do people actually mean by it being hard to remove? I put on a very thin coat, 15 minutes cure time and then buffed off. I now seem to have some holograms/hazing.

Is this what everyone refers to?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

The only time I've struggled is when I did the whole car in one hit, by the time I got to the end it was to long. 
Also I've found once applied and removed I then leave it for a couple of hours then re buff which brings out a lovely deep shine. :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've never used the product but as a tip, if you do a Google search for the product name and put *site:www.detailingworld.co.uk * as part of the search, you'll only get hits from that site - very handy way to find previous threads on a given product or topic.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Great product, very durable for a paste based sealant. The light product is easier to use than the dark one. Apply very very thinly, apply a second coat about an hour after the first and maybe rebuff if required when all buffed and it will last a good while. One of the most durable paste based products out there.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I find it easy enough to remove and I tend to over apply at times. Just don't use on a warm car or a hot day. I apply one panel at a time, then remover after 1-2 minutes.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)




----------

